# What does "knocking down the dew" mean?



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Blowing it off with a blower? Something else? I'm assuming to prevent fungus? Or as a precursor to mowing, or?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Iruse (Jul 2, 2019)

@Ware I concur with this assessment.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Whenever I've heard it, it means using irrigation heads to knock the big water droplets off of the leaf blade, but I'm sure you can do it with a blower just fine.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

I use this 24" squeegee to knock down the morning dew every day. To help
Mitigate fungus.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> I use this 24" squeegee to knock down the morning dew every day. To help
> Mitigate fungus.


Every day? That's dedication.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> > I use this 24" squeegee to knock down the morning dew every day. To help
> ...


So long as there is dew, I knock it down! Lol


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

You can drag a garden hose across the lawn as well to cover wide areas. I learned that from a Youtuber who used to have helpful information in his videos before turning them into infomercials.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> You can drag a garden hose across the lawn as well to cover wide areas.  I learned that from a Youtuber who used to have helpful information in his videos before turning them into infomercials.


Lmao! I could take a wild guess as to who it is...


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

At what hoc should you be knocking down the dew?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Passat774 said:


> At what hoc should you be knocking down the dew?


I believe it's more about the density of the turf, but it usually gets crazy dense at 3/4" or under. Mine is not yet dense enough for it to be a problem, but maybe some day. It's a good problem to have. :roll:


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

I have a fungus problem and was thinking I needed to start doing this. I follow all the good watering practices as well.

I decided to just water in the dew this morning.

I have new sod (May) and it is nice and thick as seen here.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Passat774 said:


> I have a fungus problem and was thinking I needed to start doing this. I follow all the good watering practices as well.
> 
> I decided to just water in the dew this morning.
> 
> I have new sod (May) and it is nice and thick as seen here.


It looks really good! Looks well established


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Passat774 said:


> At what hoc should you be knocking down the dew?


 I'm not sure that there is a specific HOC that requires this. However, it is a good cultural practice.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

Two9tene said:


> I use this 24" squeegee to knock down the morning dew every day. To help
> Mitigate fungus.


Every day? Damn that's a lot of time. I feel like you could save time with a dew whip.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

WDE46 said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> > I use this 24" squeegee to knock down the morning dew every day. To help
> ...


Say Wahhhh!!!! I bet that's just a super long PVC pipe! Gonna look into this! Lmao


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

Two9tene said:


> WDE46 said:
> 
> 
> > Two9tene said:
> ...


You're not gonna know what to do with all this time you'll save!

And yeah just looks like some skinny PVC thought the whips I see online for sale are fiberglass poles (same type of construction as a pole vaulting pole).


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

@Two9tene

Seems pretty affordable for R&R: https://www.rrproducts.com/Dew-Whip-with-Aluminum-Handle-product53767

I might put this on the wish list.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I actually went ahead and did this today! Dew was heavy and with the humidity I knew it would be there a while. I just used the back of a 36" landscape rake - I dragged it with the tines up all over the yard. Only took a few minutes, and I actually got my 6 year old to do some of it for me. 
Only bad part was when I was putting the rake away I bounced the tines off my shin and cut myself, lol.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

ktgrok said:


> I actually went ahead and did this today! Dew was heavy and with the humidity I knew it would be there a while. I just used the back of a 36" landscape rake - I dragged it with the tines up all over the yard. Only took a few minutes, and I actually got my 6 year old to do some of it for me.
> Only bad part was when I was putting the rake away I bounced the tines off my shin and cut myself, lol.


Is that a Kobalt one? I have that one and yeah the corners are pretty sharp on that thing.


----------



## coreymays22 (Apr 25, 2017)

We always called it "Knocking down the dew" when we tee off before 8:00 am.

Good luck with the fungus stuff


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> WDE46 said:
> 
> 
> > Two9tene said:
> ...


These things suck on everything except putting surfaces.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

adgattoni said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> > I actually went ahead and did this today! Dew was heavy and with the humidity I knew it would be there a while. I just used the back of a 36" landscape rake - I dragged it with the tines up all over the yard. Only took a few minutes, and I actually got my 6 year old to do some of it for me.
> ...


I honestly don't know - I think I got it at home depot or lowes. Had a check up today and the doctor was like, "um - what happened to your leg?!"


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> > WDE46 said:
> ...


yeah but the guys worried about doing this have ridiculous putting green lawns so should be cool for them.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

WDE46 said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > Two9tene said:
> ...


They sure look nice, but hardly any are cut and maintained like a true pg. We use these everyday...every single day. They work well on our greens, but once the hit the collar (.250") they are useless.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

Is it the fact that it's a bump up or just the thicker grass?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

WDE46 said:


> Is it the fact that it's a bump up or just the thicker grass?


higher hoc, more grain, turf density all factor in.

Blowers, irrigation, or drag lines (ropes / hoses) are great alternatives for areas other than greens.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> WDE46 said:
> 
> 
> > viva_oldtrafford said:
> ...


Yeah it looks like a neat toy. But! I'm gonna stick with my $14.95 21" squeegee for the now! Lol


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > WDE46 said:
> ...


Should I be doing something similar? I just go out and cut 🤔


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> > viva_oldtrafford said:
> ...


As long as your knocking it down, I don't think it matters how you go about doing it. Every once in a while I get a wild hair and runs wet mow! Lol it's oddly satisfying watching the stripes go down along with the dew.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

adgattoni said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> > I actually went ahead and did this today! Dew was heavy and with the humidity I knew it would be there a while. I just used the back of a 36" landscape rake - I dragged it with the tines up all over the yard. Only took a few minutes, and I actually got my 6 year old to do some of it for me.
> ...


Checked it - up it is that brand.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Didn't get an opportunity to knock of the dew this morning so I decided to just take a picture of it!!! Lmao 

It bothered me all day that I didn't knock it down. Guess I am clinically insane now! Haha


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

"Knocked down the dew" ye old fashioned way:















I had to update seeing how the wife apparently took pictures of me via the Security Cameras:


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> "Knocked down the dew" ye old fashioned way:


How do you clean off the reel after that? I've been reluctant to mow in the morning because of that.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> > "Knocked down the dew" ye old fashioned way:
> ...


I pressure wash it off and hit the lube points with the grease gun afterward.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

@Two9tene Yeah I don't think that's gonna work for me. I don't think I can get the Electra wet. I'm sure I could just blow it off with my blower but some of that wet grass is hard to get off. You are incredibly dedicated to your yard. I hate pulling out stuff. I can't imagine pulling out the pressure washer and grease gun each time I mowed. But that's why your yard looks so awesome


----------

